# 2021 Tundra warning chimes keep beeping on v plow



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

PCS turned off but keeps omitting a chime when v blade in v position . Plow just bought from dealer.
trying to figure out before I start calling


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What does your volt meter do
When you move the plow?
Scoop or Veee

once in scoop do you release the controller
Quickly or hold it down?

a low voltagewarning chime


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Have not kept up on the new systems, being mostly retired, but you may not have it off, or,more likely, it is another system doing it, such as the lane change warning. A Tundra forum may answer your question faster.


----------

